# wo sind die Spieler?



## JonnyBee (2. April 2011)

Servus, mir fällt seit ein paar Tagen auf, dass es irgendwie ruhig auf meinem Server (immerwacht) geworden ist. Habt ihr das auch auf anderen Servern? also letzte Woche hab ich eigendlich keine Probleme gehabt Leute für eine Ini zu finden (bin level 44) aber die letzten Tage sind irgendwie kaum Leute unterwegs und bei Invasionen kloppen 5 Leute auf den Endboss rum. Der Serverstaus wird mit Mittel angezeigt . Was heist mittel? 50 von 100 Leuten? 
im 4er chat gääähnende stille, ich hab mal Testhalber den 50er chat angestellt.Genau das gleiche. Hat man mit 50 einen eigenen instanzchannel? was ist passiert? haben die Leute nach 4 Wochen schon keine Lust mehr?
Da war ja bei Aion mehr los ;D 
Rift unter den Top 5? alles heiße Luft?


----------



## Lopuslavite (2. April 2011)

Also ich Spiele auch auf Immerwacht und finde nicht das wenig los ist!es kommt auch denke ich auf die Uhrzeit an !

Das nicht viele über den 4er channel gruppen suchen liegt eher drann, das sich schon viele feste gruppen gebildet haben die immer zusammen inis machen.

Also noch kann man sich nicht beschweren denke ich:-)


----------



## hüls95 (2. April 2011)

Auf Felzspitze ist soweit ich das beurteilen kann auch gut was los , hab dort nen neuen twink angefangen und bin im mom lvl 11 gestern um halb 12 mit 20 Leuten ne Invasion verboxt  . Weis jedoch nicht wie das in späteren Levelbereichen aussieht.


----------



## Ravolos (2. April 2011)

Der originale Shardstatus sagt was anderes aus  Vor allem zur Hauptspielzeit


----------



## Kafka (2. April 2011)

Also auf Trübkopf ist gut was los. Wenn ich mit meinen 30er Scharfschützen durch die Gegend ziehe kann ich kaum ne Quest machen, ohne das mir mind 5-10 Leute über den Weg laufen. In den Chats is zwar auch kaum was los (ausser im Handelschat), aber das liegt wohl daran, das die Meisten sich wohl eher Gildenintern unterhalten und planen^^

Bin gespannt, wie es in 2 Tagen aussieht, da hatte RIFT genau vor nem Monat Release und der Freimonat endet.


----------



## paradox2412 (2. April 2011)

Also auf Granitstaub ist es auch gut bevölkert. Kann mich nicht beklagen. Leider manchmal schon so voll das es eine Warteschlange gibt. Vorallem am Wochenende. Mal sehen wie das nach dem Freimonat aussieht und nach den 3 Tagen Gratisspielzeit für Freunde. Abwarten und nicht verzagen. Zuuu volle Server sind ja auch nix.


----------



## DoktorElmo (2. April 2011)

Kann nicht klagen, auf Rhazade wird um 9 in der Früh schon mit mindestens 5 Gruppen für die Daily Expert gesucht


----------



## KillerBee666 (2. April 2011)

Mephaistos82 schrieb:


> Troll?? Geht dir jetzt einer ab dabei oder wat.



Hat er nicht das Recht zu fragen ob nur er auf nem Gümmelserver ist oder ob es bei euch anderen auch so ist, du bist hier der Troll.

So wäre ein Servertransfer in Betracht zu ziehen wenns ihm zuwenig los ist dort, oder es wär halt überall so dann wärs Shice


----------



## Michalute (2. April 2011)

Also die Servershards bestätigen etwas anderes. Ich denke mal die letzten beiden Sätze hätte er sich sparen können wie oben zitiert.


----------



## Shenoz (2. April 2011)

spielt jemand auf zareph? höre so wenig von meinem server  da is auf jeden fall gut was los so wie ich das mit meinem 25er rogue beurteilen kann... schwer ist es nur um die mittagszeit, da ist in der tat kaum was los, aber wer spielt schon in der mittagszeit^^


----------



## Dakirah (2. April 2011)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Hat er nicht das Recht zu fragen ob nur er auf nem Gümmelserver ist oder ob es bei euch anderen auch so ist, du bist hier der Troll.
> 
> So wäre ein Servertransfer in Betracht zu ziehen wenns ihm zuwenig los ist dort, oder es wär halt überall so dann wärs Shice




Er ist ein Troll. Sein Server ist Samstag 20:00 Hoch - Es gibt nur einen Server auf Mittel, und das ist der RP-PvP Server. Wenn er natürlich nachts um 4:00 spielt, dann hat er halt nur 10-20 Leute beim Boss.


----------



## KillerBee666 (2. April 2011)

Dakirah schrieb:


> Er ist ein Troll. Sein Server ist Samstag 20:00 Hoch - Es gibt nur einen Server auf Mittel, und das ist der RP-PvP Server. Wenn er natürlich nachts um 4:00 spielt, dann hat er halt nur 10-20 Leute beim Boss.



Ah na denn^^


----------



## Klos1 (2. April 2011)

Dakirah schrieb:


> Er ist ein Troll. Sein Server ist Samstag 20:00 Hoch - Es gibt nur einen Server auf Mittel, und das ist der RP-PvP Server. Wenn er natürlich nachts um 4:00 spielt, dann hat er halt nur 10-20 Leute beim Boss.



Und sogar auf dem ist viel los, weil da spiele nämlich ich.  Es ist auf jedenfall mehr als ausreichend und im Vergleich zu den Geister-Servern "Todeswacht" und "Syndikat", wo mir beim leveln von 0 auf 85 gefühlte 5 Leute entgegengekommen sind, eine Wohltat, weil man nicht mehr das Gefühl hat, man würde ein Singleplayer-Game zocken. Also, ich kann mich bislang nicht beklagen. Das es generell nicht mehr so überfüllt ist, wie noch beim Probemonat war glaube ich jedem klar und ehrlich gesagt, hab ich auch keinen Bock auf Warteschlangen mit 3+ Stunden.


----------



## Mayestic (2. April 2011)

ach leute habt ihr immer noch nichts besseres zu tun ?

also ich habe auch mal auf immerwacht gespielt. der server wurde mir als brechend voll beschrieben und mir wurde davon abgeraten dort zu spielen weil man abends gerne mal 20-40 minuten in der warteschleife steckt.

.......und genau aus dem grund habe ich dort angefangen.......

was will ich mit nem leeren, verwaistem server ? lieber 40 minuten warten weil der server voll ist als 5 stunden als DD nach ner gruppe zu suchen weil der server halbtot ist.

an manchen tagen klappt es aber auch einfach nicht zumal auf rift schon ähnliche probleme hat wie andere spiele. randomgruppen sind nicht sehr begehrt. das meiste geht in gilden oder mit festen levelbekanntschaften. 
da kann sich auch schonmal ein kleriker als heiler abends die fingerchen wund tippen und lauthals nach gruppe suchen und findet einfach keine. 

ich bin aus diversen gründen dann aber von immerwacht verschwunden und auf die brutwacht gezogen. hier ist es in etwa das gleiche in grün.
vorallem am wochenende ist viel los. startgebiet und das gebiet danach sind voll, riftevents werden gerne besucht. 
danach schwächelt es ein wenig und so ab level 40 gehts wieder los. also das war meine erfahrung. so zwischen 25 und 40 gab es kaum gruppen, kaum rifts, invasionen wurden ignoriert und nur questgeber "befreit".

ich finde man levelt einfach zu schnell und ich muss sagen das mich die items auch nicht lockten dafür dann durch instanzen zu rennen, riftevents abzufarmen etc. 

ansonsten ist mein fazit in etwa so das man morgens zwischen 6 und 8 uhr noch ein paar nachteulen finden die noch vorm schlafen gehn fix dailys machen wollen.
dann ist bis ca. 15 uhr nahezu nicht viel los. erst wenn schule aus ist wird der server etwas voller.
gegen abend wirds nochmal leerer und so ab 18/19 uhr platzt der server dann aus allen nähten bis ca 22/23 uhr. 

warum in den meisten gebieten nicht mehr viel los ist ist recht einfach erklärt finde ich. 
viele spieler haben 50er, twinken wenig, unternehmen alles intern, randoms werden nur bei bedarf gesucht. 
ergo = wenn man keine gilde oder keinen bekanntenkreis im spiel hat ist es eben einfach schwerer aber 50 wird man auch ohne instanzen auch wenn es finde ich in manchen levelbereichen nicht sehr viel auswahl besteht. 
beim leveln mit meinem kleriker war es oft so das es recht lange dauern kann nen mob umzublasen der +3 level über einem ist. also musste man 2-3 instanzenruns einschieben um wieder aufzuholen. 

ja ansonsten gibts nicht viel zu sagen finde ich. wenn man 50 ist hat jeder andere vorsätze. die einen farmen / craften ihr 50er equip, machen pvp, gehn danach T1 und versuchen sich später in T2 oder T3.
klar das da dann nachzügler es schwerer haben weil die gebiete oftmals leergefegt sind oder aber zwar genug gruppen unterwegs sind aber die keine randoms mitnehmen wollen usw. 
spieler sind genug da, die server sind voll, im 50er bereich sehe ich kaum nachwuchsschwierigkeiten und wenn dann nur zu ungünstigen uhrzeiten.


----------



## Mayestic (2. April 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> wo mir beim leveln von 0 auf 85 gefühlte 5 Leute entgegengekommen sind, eine Wohltat



aha, ja ne is klar. level 85 ? ich dachte ich bin im rift-forum ^^


----------



## Slayed (2. April 2011)

Spiele auch auf Immerwacht (Wächter)
Der Server is gut besucht, bin zwar erst Level 25 aber ich seh immer irgendwo einen rumrennen. 
Keine 10Minuten wo kein anderer Spieler rumrennt.


----------



## Mephaistos82 (2. April 2011)

Warum wurde mein Beitrag entfernt? Die Mods müssten sich einfach mal seine letzten Sätze anschauen und schon muss es klick machen. Verkehrte Welt hier im Buffed-forum.


----------



## Kamsi (2. April 2011)

bin immerwacht und der server ist gut besucht - klar manchmal findet sich keine instanzengruppe weil viele weiterglvlt sind und noch nicht twinken aber dafür können weder spieler noch leute was für.

und rift hat halt keine 11 millionen leute womit die server 24 stunden gefüllt sind viele tuen arbeiten und haben noch privates leben neben rift deshalb kann es manchmal auch leer wirken


----------



## pastranora (2. April 2011)

Mephaistos82 schrieb:


> Warum wurde mein Beitrag entfernt? Die Mods müssten sich einfach mal seine letzten Sätze anschauen und schon muss es klick machen. Verkehrte Welt hier im Buffed-forum.





Zum Thema:

Es ist seit Montag meist überall Bomben Wetter so, dass einige Spieler draußen sind statt IG. Das ist bei Allem MMO's sobald schönes Wetter wird so.


----------



## Firun (2. April 2011)

Mephaistos82 schrieb:


> Warum wurde mein Beitrag entfernt? Die Mods müssten sich einfach mal seine letzten Sätze anschauen und schon muss es klick machen. Verkehrte Welt hier im Buffed-forum.



Weil er gegen die Netiquette Verstoßen hat.

Und Selbstjustiz ist hier im Forum auch nicht erwünscht also wenn dir was nicht passt dann Reporte es einfach und versuche nicht selber mit 0815 Kommentaren User zur Vernunft zu bringen.


----------



## fredolino (2. April 2011)

kann ich nicht bestätigen .. 

immersang wächter ist recht viel los ..


----------



## Hellyes (2. April 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Weil er gegen die Netiquette Verstoßen hat.



Zam hat nicht zu viel versprochen!


----------



## Ironpain (2. April 2011)

Granitstaub ist anständig was los - nehme ich Warteschlangen in Kauf...aber ich spiele max. 3 Tage in der Woche und am Wochenende treib ich mich woanders rum :-P


----------



## Azerak (2. April 2011)

fredolino schrieb:


> kann ich nicht bestätigen ..
> 
> immersang<-(We are NOT in Azeroth anymore!!!! *g*)  wächter ist recht viel los ..



Kann ich nicht bestätigen

heute mal wieder gar nichts hingekriegt weil vlt alle 3 min mal einer was schreibt im 50er Chat.

Aber im Silberwald is ordentlich was los!

Und btw: Immerwacht Niveau auf REKORD TIEF!
Silberwald ist nicht erträglich. Man wird von jeder Seite angemacht nur weil man die englischen Ortsnamen nicht kennt 
und überall laufen Leute mit Namen wie "Kaldorei" rum.  Abartig!

Ach wie schön Test-Accounts sind <3 *NOT*


----------



## Klos1 (3. April 2011)

Mayestic schrieb:


> aha, ja ne is klar. level 85 ? ich dachte ich bin im rift-forum ^^



Ja, bist du. Und wo genau ist jetzt dein Problem? Ich hab gesagt, dass ich die vollen Server von Rift immo sehr zu schätzen weiß und es im krassen Kontrast zu dem steht,
was ich zuletzt in Wow auf Todeskrallen und Syndikat erlebt habe. Und da wird man nun mal irgendwann 85. Was ist daran jetzt so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## myxir21 (4. April 2011)

Aktivität in den einzelnen Gebieten hat abgenommen.



Liegt daran das die Freimonate vorbei sind und die Spieler aufgrund der Levelunterschiede (viele sind schon 50) nun verteilter in den Zonen sind.



Achja und es stimmt, das Niveau hat abgenommen. Fragen werden nicht mehr beantwortet. Und wenn, dann nur dumme Sprüche.


Aber es ist immernoch x-mal besser als bei der Konkurenz


----------



## Pyrodimi (4. April 2011)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Aktivität in den einzelnen Gebieten hat abgenommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muha...das sind die "gezüchteten MMORPGS ist Leistungsssport und Penisverlängerungszombis" der Konkurenz  Also ganz ehrlich wenn ich mir die allgemeinen Chats ansehe habe ich das Gefühl ich lese 1:1 die WoW Chats....ich hoffe nur das Gesocks verzieht sich nachn Freimonat wieder in ihr 3 Buchstabenhacknslay...


----------



## La Saint (4. April 2011)

JonnyBee schrieb:


> Servus, mir fällt seit ein paar Tagen auf, dass es irgendwie ruhig auf meinem Server (immerwacht) geworden ist. Habt ihr das auch auf anderen Servern? also letzte Woche hab ich eigendlich keine Probleme gehabt Leute für eine Ini zu finden (bin level 44) aber die letzten Tage sind irgendwie kaum Leute unterwegs ..


Ja, das ist ganz offensichlich so. Kann ich für Rhazade und den Bereich 40-50 und den Bereich 5-20 bestätigen.

Rift ist wie so viele MMORPGs der letzten Jahre ein One-Hit-Wonder. Die meisten Spieler hat man bei Release und ab da wird es weniger. 

In den Startgebieten sieht man keine Leute mehr, weil kaum neue Spieler nachkommen und weil Twinken aus bekannten Gründen keine Option ist. Im Midlevel-Bereich wird es dünner, weil viele schon 50 sind und nicht mehr questen bzw. in den jeweiligen Instanzen und BGs gehen. Dazu kommt, das ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Spieler schon weg sein dürfte. Sowas nennt man Endgame 

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Lari (4. April 2011)

La schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ganz offensichlich so. Kann ich für Rhazade und den Bereich 40-50 und den Bereich 5-20 bestätigen.



Ganz offensichtlich ist auch was anderes.
Gegenbeispiel Bereich 10 - 19 Brutwacht, Wächter: Mittwoch und Donnerstag Nacht bis 1 bzw. 2 Uhr Instant-Invites für Schlachtfelder. (Wohlgemerkt noch keine Free-Trials unterwegs im Spiel).
Desweiteren weiterhin Hoch ausgelastete Server in der Übersicht. Von einem merklichen Spielerschwund kann bisher einfach nicht die Rede sein, denn erst heute läuft der Freimonat aus.
Das ist einfach Einbildung eurerseits.
Und Trion faked mit Sicherheit nicht den Login oder hat die Server-Kapazitäten runtergedreht.
Wenns mal zu Invasionen kommt sieht man erst, wieviele Leute wirklich in einer Zone unterwegs sind, und es sind nicht *merklich* weniger geworden. Es verteilt sich nunmal besser (und ja, auch Twinks sind unterwegs). Alles ein wenig Drama hier im Thread


----------



## Kafka (4. April 2011)

La schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ganz offensichlich so. Kann ich für Rhazade und den Bereich 40-50 und den Bereich 5-20 bestätigen.
> 
> Rift ist wie so viele MMORPGs der letzten Jahre ein One-Hit-Wonder. Die meisten Spieler hat man bei Release und ab da wird es weniger.
> 
> ...



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Klar es sind viele wieder gegangen, weil RIFT halt kein WoW ist, aber es gibt dennoch in jedem Levelbereich genug Leute. In der Freimark laufen viele rum und in anderen gebieten auch. Wenn es so leer wäre und schon soo viele 50 sind, warum dauert dann der Inv für ein BG im 30er Bereich max 2 min? Oder warum muss man nur ca 5 min nach na Gruppe für ne Ini suchen?  (Ist auf den Server Trübkopf bezogen). 

Und ich glaube durch das "Anschnupper" WE durchs Event sind bestimmt auch wieder einige leute dazu gekommen


----------



## darksilver1 (4. April 2011)

Hängt auch sehr davon ab zu welchen Zeitpunkt man irgendwo unterwegs ist.
Ich habe jetzt letzte Woche von lvl 40 auf lvl 47.5 auf Spross-Passage gelvlt.

Die Gruppe für Runental war schnell gefunden. Hingegen hat sich die suche für ein Tank in der Woche für Laternenhaken auf fast 40min hingezogen.
Die ersten Gruppenquest in den Ödlande hab ich solo erledigt für den höheren Part mit der Arena und den angrenzenden Bereich hat sich nach einige Zeit jemand gefunden.
Alle Zonen waren recht gut besucht bis auf Eisernkieferngipfel, habe dort kaum jemand gesehen und es gab auch keine Invasionen.

Habe in Stillmore und Schimmersand etliche events am Sonntag gemacht. Es gab dort sogar wieder Epic loot, den ich seit der Start-Zone nicht mehr gesehen habe.
Bei den großen Sachen waren mehr als nur eine volle Raid unterwegs. Das ganze hat eher schon wieder den Eindruck gemacht das es überlaufen war.
Die armen Raid Bosse hatten nie wirklich ne chance zu gewinnen.....

Rein von chat her gesehen wurden auch etlichen Spieler für Dungeons wieder gesucht. Erschien mir mehr zu sein als in der Woche aber irgendwie vermisse ich ein
Vernünftiges Tool zu suche....

Wartezeit für PvP Anmeldungen waren in der Woche Zeitweise bescheiden. Für eine Daily musste ich mal fast 50min warten bis mal loslegen durfte.
Am weekend sah es besser aus, teilweise nur noch 1-3min. Wobei sich die Gruppe aber manchmal nur schwer gefüllt hat.....



Mein Eindruck soweit war noch recht zufrieden. Wobei der dungeon finder tool sehr bald kommen sollte und außerdem könnten die den pool erweitern für die warfronts. 
Ob die den lvl in einigen Monaten halten können wage ich allerdings zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Freakypriest (4. April 2011)

Ich finde (zumindest auf Brutwacht so) das es sehr auf den lvl Bereich ankommt wo wieviel los ist.
Die meisten Twinken momentan noch nicht da es mit Mainchars einfach noch zuviel zu erledigen gibt (wenn man nicht gerade 8std täglich spielt). An den wochenenden sieht man wiederum mehr im bereich 10-30 rumlaufen.
Im Startgebiet ist aufgrund der Instanzierung eh nie viel los.
Im bereich 35+ finde ich es noch recht voll, da immernoch viele keine 50sind.
Instanzen allgemein findet man bei uns in der Hauptstadt ganz gut, unter lvl45 aber eher auf den entsprechenden maps.


----------



## Mikehoof (4. April 2011)

Keine Ahnug auf welchem Rhazade LaSaint spielt aber auf meinem Server war es gestern voll. Zumindest im Bereich um die Lvl 36 und im Silberwald. Die Kriegsfronten gingen recht schnell auf und für Risse gabes fast immer Gruppen. Die "Hauptstadt" war auch sehr gut gefüllt.

Das einzige was mich ein wenig skeptisch in meine persönliche Zukunft bei Rift blicken läßt, ist der Content mit Level 50. Er scheint ja dem von WoW sehr ähnlich zu sein und da war raiden und immer wieder in die gleiche Ini gehen schon nicht mein Fall. Ich hatte gehofft, dass mir die Kriegsfronten mehr zusagen würden, als sie es im Moment tun.

Das leveln im PVE bringt mir Spaß und auch das twinken gefällt mir ABER ich brauche PvP im Endgame. Mal schauen was da noch kommt.

Was solls :-) Die Server sind auf jeden Fall voll......


----------



## Klos1 (4. April 2011)

La schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ganz offensichlich so. Kann ich für Rhazade und den Bereich 40-50 und den Bereich 5-20 bestätigen.
> 
> Rift ist wie so viele MMORPGs der letzten Jahre ein One-Hit-Wonder. Die meisten Spieler hat man bei Release und ab da wird es weniger.
> 
> ...



Mmh...komisch. Ich spiel auf nen Server mit mittlerer Auslastung, bin im Midlevel-Bereich und es ist alles voll. Es werden ständig irgendwelche Fragen im Chat gestellt, die darauf schließen lassen, dass der oder die noch nicht lange im Spiel sind.


----------



## Bodensee (4. April 2011)

La schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ganz offensichlich so. Kann ich für Rhazade und den Bereich 40-50 und den Bereich 5-20 bestätigen.
> 
> Rift ist wie so viele MMORPGs der letzten Jahre ein One-Hit-Wonder. Die meisten Spieler hat man bei Release und ab da wird es weniger.
> 
> ...



Lasaint postet mal wieder nur Negatives über Rift. Am besten gehst WoW spielen und trollst dich da in den Foren herum.


----------



## ink0gnito (4. April 2011)

La schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ganz offensichlich so. Kann ich für Rhazade und den Bereich 40-50 und den Bereich 5-20 bestätigen.
> 
> Rift ist wie so viele MMORPGs der letzten Jahre ein One-Hit-Wonder. Die meisten Spieler hat man bei Release und ab da wird es weniger.
> 
> ...



Genau.In anderen Spielen, sieht man im Low Level bereich, ENORM viele Leute.in Aion und WoW, sah ich da Ständig Leute, ich lief garnicht Alleine durch Rotkammgebirge, Dämmerwald, Schlingdorntal etc pp, ne ne alles Voll unso!!!1
Und übrigens, das verdammt Geile Wetter da draussen, hat Natürlich auch NICHTS damit zutun, das zu der Zeit, in JEDEM MMORPG einfach Leute "fehlen" da nicht jeder Bock hat, bei dem Wetter in der Bude zu hocken.
Aber ey, dafür ist das Buffed Forum ja bekannt, zu jedem MMORPG, gibts die ganzen Teufel-an-die-Wand-maler.
Aber ich kann mich auf Immerwacht, überhaupt nicht beschweren.Heute noch, kurz mit meinem Lv 11er Mage Twink durch Silberwald rum gelaufen.Da war die Hölle Los.Heute war ich noch mit meinem Main, kurz im Wundwaldgebiet, da ich da noch was machen musste, und auch da, waren viele Leute, und 5 Rifts offen, für die die es nicht wissen, die Risse anzahl, hängt davon, wieviele Spieler in dem Gebiet sind.


----------



## Berserkius (4. April 2011)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Genau.In anderen Spielen, sieht man im Low Level bereich, ENORM viele Leute.in Aion und WoW, sah ich da Ständig Leute, ich lief garnicht Alleine durch Rotkammgebirge, Dämmerwald, Schlingdorntal etc pp, ne ne alles Voll unso!!!1
> Und übrigens, das verdammt Geile Wetter da draussen, hat Natürlich auch NICHTS damit zutun, das zu der Zeit, in JEDEM MMORPG einfach Leute "fehlen" da nicht jeder Bock hat, bei dem Wetter in der Bude zu hocken.
> Aber ey, dafür ist das Buffed Forum ja bekannt, zu jedem MMORPG, gibts die ganzen Teufel-an-die-Wand-maler.
> Aber ich kann mich auf Immerwacht, überhaupt nicht beschweren.Heute noch, kurz mit meinem Lv 11er Mage Twink durch Silberwald rum gelaufen.Da war die Hölle Los.Heute war ich noch mit meinem Main, kurz im Wundwaldgebiet, da ich da noch was machen musste, und auch da, waren viele Leute, und 5 Rifts offen, für die die es nicht wissen, die Risse anzahl, hängt davon, wieviele Spieler in dem Gebiet sind.




Inkognito ick find da so geil


----------



## Freakypriest (4. April 2011)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Genau.In anderen Spielen, sieht man im Low Level bereich, ENORM viele Leute.in Aion und WoW, sah ich da Ständig Leute, ich lief garnicht Alleine durch Rotkammgebirge, Dämmerwald, Schlingdorntal etc pp, ne ne alles Voll unso!!!1
> Und übrigens, das verdammt Geile Wetter da draussen, hat Natürlich auch NICHTS damit zutun, das zu der Zeit, in JEDEM MMORPG einfach Leute "fehlen" da nicht jeder Bock hat, bei dem Wetter in der Bude zu hocken.
> Aber ey, dafür ist das Buffed Forum ja bekannt, zu jedem MMORPG, gibts die ganzen Teufel-an-die-Wand-maler.
> Aber ich kann mich auf Immerwacht, überhaupt nicht beschweren.Heute noch, kurz mit meinem Lv 11er Mage Twink durch Silberwald rum gelaufen.Da war die Hölle Los.Heute war ich noch mit meinem Main, kurz im Wundwaldgebiet, da ich da noch was machen musste, und auch da, waren viele Leute, und 5 Rifts offen, für die die es nicht wissen, die Risse anzahl, hängt davon, wieviele Spieler in dem Gebiet sind.



Jepp entweder das, oder wie ich auch gehört habe verstecken sich die Riftspieler tief in den Wäldern wenn WoW flamer durch Rift streifen


----------



## myadictivo (4. April 2011)

ich hab jetzt zwar komplett den anschluss verloren, zwar mit headstart angefangen (und mich teils tagelang um questmobs gekloppt) und gammel nun in mitte 30 rum, während der großteil von damals bestimmt schon lange die 50 erreicht hat. aber selbst auf dem level ist doch noch viel los. zwar läuft einem nicht ständig jemand über den weg, aber ich sehe sehr viele spieler und bei rifts ist auch immer gleich ne gruppe am start.

kann ich absolut nich nachvollziehen das hier spieler fehlen sollen.

im andren mmorpg mit w möcht ich garnicht drauf eingehen, was da gemacht wurde..elite gruppenquests einfach mal auf non elite ändern, weil sich sonst eh keine gruppe findet um die quests zu machen..haha


----------



## abc :) (4. April 2011)

Sollte eher heißen: Wo sind die Gegnaz?


----------



## nasgül (4. April 2011)

wie ich auch gehört habe verstecken sich die Riftspieler tief in den Wäldern wenn WoW flamer durch Rift streifen  .  So ist es!


----------



## Bodensee (4. April 2011)

Tikif schrieb:


> gääähnnn warum der Thread noch nicht geschlossen ist da es jetzt langsam albern wird dank dem bezaubernden Namen **Nasgül**



ja Knüppelhart, sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Hellyes (4. April 2011)

Ich notiere: "Montag, 21:24 Uhr. Kurze Warteschlange auf Immerwacht."

Soviel dazu...


----------



## ink0gnito (4. April 2011)

Hellyes schrieb:


> Ich notiere: "Montag, 21:24 Uhr. Kurze Warteschlange auf Immerwacht."
> 
> Soviel dazu...



Und es lagt seit 3Minuten wie die Sau.Im Bg natürlich sehr Vorteilhaft : D
Naja noch ca. 10Minuten, dann passts wieder, wie jeden Abend (:


----------



## Fyralon (5. April 2011)

JonnyBee schrieb:


> Servus, mir fällt seit ein paar Tagen auf, dass es irgendwie ruhig auf meinem Server (immerwacht) geworden ist. Habt ihr das auch auf anderen Servern? also letzte Woche hab ich eigendlich keine Probleme gehabt Leute für eine Ini zu finden (bin level 44) aber die letzten Tage sind irgendwie kaum Leute unterwegs und bei Invasionen kloppen 5 Leute auf den Endboss rum. Der Serverstaus wird mit Mittel angezeigt . Was heist mittel? 50 von 100 Leuten?
> im 4er chat gääähnende stille, ich hab mal Testhalber den 50er chat angestellt.Genau das gleiche. Hat man mit 50 einen eigenen instanzchannel? was ist passiert? haben die Leute nach 4 Wochen schon keine Lust mehr?
> Da war ja bei Aion mehr los ;D
> Rift unter den Top 5? alles heiße Luft?




Wann immer ich einloge ich finde immer Gruppen von Leute die Inis wollen und auch Kriegsfronten gehen nahezu Instant auf bzw unter 5 Minuten.Bei den Rissen tummeln sich wirklich massig Leute.Der Server ist genau wie Brutwacht (auf dem ich auch Spiele) Proppevoll!

Wann spielst Du?



Mfg


----------



## myadictivo (5. April 2011)

eben. ich finds angenehm. zum glück keine warteschlangen mehr (jedenfalls hatte ich jetzt lange keine mehr), aber trotzdem noch viel los.
ich stand gestern mal 10min afk an nem questspott/erfolgspunkt rum und ohne scherz, es sind im sekundentakt leute an mir vorbeigehüpft. (diesen komischen erfolg, wo man von nem baum herunter auf pilze hüpfen muss)
bin selbst erstaunt gewesen. bei rissen war auch meist direkt nen schlachtzug offen.


----------



## latosa (5. April 2011)

Ich war gestern von 18-22 uhr on da waren alle deutschen server auf hoch nur der rp-pvp war mittel, dann hab ich noch mal um 1.30 geschaut alle server waren auf mittel.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (5. April 2011)

In den Amy Rift Foren wird viel diskutiert wegen PVP. Anscheinend sind die BG´s nicht Balanced und im Open PVP geht sehr wenig. Das es keine Arenas gibt ist schon eine sehr gute Sache, E-sport ist einfach Scheiße.  Wahrscheinlich wird das ein großer Punkt sein warum viele Spieler wieder aufgehört haben.


----------



## Mikehoof (5. April 2011)

So viele haben nicht aufgehört... Gestern Abend war auf allen Servern die Auslastung auf Hoch, bis auf den RP-PVP Server wo die Auslastung Mittel war.
Ich denke das zwar Leute wegen PvP aufgehört haben, aber die breite Masse scheint zufrieden zu sein.


----------



## Killerhexer (5. April 2011)

Hat jemand mal darüber nachgedacht, dass Mittags ziehmlich wenig Riftspieler online sind? Zumindest auf SPross-Passage oder kommt mir das nur so vor?
Also Mittags finde ich grundsätzlich keine Gruppen für Inis oder ähnliches da bin ich froh, wenn ich einen DD finde...!


----------



## Lari (5. April 2011)

Na dann überleg mal wo mittags die meisten Spieler sind


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (5. April 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Na dann überleg mal wo mittags die meisten Spieler sind



Zuhause am WOW Spielen?


----------



## Lari (5. April 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Zuhause am WOW Spielen?



Fast


----------



## Tirima (5. April 2011)

Auf Akala ist immer schön etwas los, über zu wenig Spieler kann ich dort bestimmt nicht klagen.

@Nasgül:
Ich denke, das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass hier irgend jemand etwas gegen Türken haben könnte. Es geht einfach darum, dass "Nasgül" sehr ähnlich ist wie "Nazghul" und genau so werden die neun Ringgeister vom Herrn der Ringe genannt. Der Name "Nasgül" wird somit nicht mit einem türkischen Mädchennamen assoziiert, sondern mit einer "vertürkung" der Bezeichnung "Nazghul".

Schattige Grüße,
Tirima F.

Edit:
Ich glaube übrigens auch nicht, dass du tatsächlich weiblich bist, aber sei es wie es sei. Das Problem ist, dass du so auf einige Dinge hier genau so reagierst, wie es das klassische Vorurteil gegenüber Türken vorhersagt. Deswegen, joa, entsteht einfach ein klassisches Bild von dir.


----------



## Nanuuck (5. April 2011)

Iwie habe ich von dem "Spieler Mangel" In Rift nichts gemerkt ?! Naja die leute die bei mir in Gruppen oder im Bg sind, sind bestimmt Bots !


----------



## DoktorElmo (5. April 2011)

Ich merke auf Rhazade auch kaum eine Spieleranzahlveränderung seitdem das Freimonat aus ist, sieht wohl gut aus für Rift =)


----------



## Taramoon (5. April 2011)

Also unser Server ist so voll das es teilweise immer noch Warteschlangen gibt, regt mich echt auf, wenn ich mich einloggen möchte und ewig warten muss.


----------



## Taramoon (5. April 2011)

Das es sogar nach dem Probemonat noch Warteschlangen gibt hätte ich übrigends nicht erwartet.
Solangsam wirds Zeit das Trion mal etwas unternimmt, es werden ja offentsichtlich nicht weniger Spieler sondern immer mehr.

Ncsoft schraubte damals bei Aion zb die Server kapazitäten hoch, warum kann Trion das nicht machen, ist das so kompliziert?!?
Sry kenne mich in dem Thema absolut nicht aus, aber wundere mich warum selbst das unfähige Ncsoft Unternehmen soetwas auf die Reihe bekommt aber Trion anscheinend nicht.


----------



## ink0gnito (5. April 2011)

Die Server wurden schon min. 1-2x "Verbessert".Stand zumindest in den Patch Notes.
Ob da aber nun die Server Kapazitäten erhöht wurden, oder die Server Leistung, wie auch immer weiß ich nicht.
Und damit hat halt echt niemand Gerechnet.RIFT hat einen Tollen Erfolg derzeit.Dabei gibt es keine Trials (Gestern Abend 19Uhr sind sie ausgelaufen), der Probe Monat ist vorbei etc. Top (:

Sollte es aber dabei bleiben, wird TRION sicherlich, die Server aufstocken, oder neue Server bereitstellen und Gratis/Kostenpflichtige Server Transfers anbieten, da gibts etliche Dinge die man gegen Warteschlangen tun könnte, und das weiß TRION auch sicherlich.


----------

